# Me, My Truck, and lots of snow & piles



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Here are some pictures from Saturday & today. I am putting them up as a link to a slide show for two properties that I take care of.

Click here

And Click Here


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

Boy, those are some beautiful pics, especially the ones where you're plowing around the Lodge or House? Man, what high piles of snow too!


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Those pile are at least 30 feet deep. I have a loader coming in at both proporties this week to push the pile back and higher to give me more room.


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

I see you keep your mower in the back just in case someone wants their grass cut. Very nice, nowhere near that much snow here.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice pixs love to see the boss at work.
How about more on that site you have.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

they're not called the BOSS for nothing!


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

very nice truck and thats a lot of snow


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Awesome pictures!! That is such beautiful country out there, at least you guys have nice stuff to look at, all we have here is beans and corn!



me1223 said:


> I see you keep your mower in the back just in case someone wants their grass cut. Very nice, nowhere near that much snow here.


Looks like a snowblower to me


----------



## me1223 (Dec 4, 2005)

I can only see than handle


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Real nice, Got to love how those V plows stak snow.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

me1223 said:


> I see you keep your mower in the back just in case someone wants their grass cut. Very nice, nowhere near that much snow here.


LMAO  
Never know when the grass will show, so I am always ready. 



JohnnyU said:


> Awesome pictures!! That is such beautiful country out there, at least you guys have nice stuff to look at, all we have here is beans and corn!


 Yeah, it is nice to see the mountains here and add to an alreadty nice day. 

Thanks DBL.

Will work on it grandiew

Ya got that right bigjeeping. BOSS is the leader of the pack here.


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thats what snow looks like....... I think there is a huge warm hole over Jersey.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

LOL smiti105  Before this last storm the mountains here were already at 121%. We have more headed our way this weekend. I just finished catching up today from Tuesday's storm.


----------

